# BBB and Canadian Bacon on the Smokin-It #3



## dert (Jun 17, 2013)

Starting a new thread to chronicle my first bacon project.  Have had a difficult time locating pork bellies in stock, so I hit Costco today and got a pair of butts and a loin for BACON!!





Recipe as follows:

One cup white sugar
One cup brown sugar
One cup of picking salt
TWO heaping tablespoons of cure #1
One gallon water

This is Pop's recipe with the cure doubled as his has only one quarter if the max allowed by law.

Into a five gallon bucket with two butts, and a partial loin (cut 4 chops off for dinner) today 6-17-2013.  Into my beer fridge for the next 10 days or so...



I'll add more as it progresses.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in. Why did you think you needed to double the amount of cure?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dert (Jun 17, 2013)

themule69 said:


> I'm in. Why did you think you needed to double the amount of cure?
> Happy smoken.
> David



I used this:



And the math tells me I need .24 pounds per gallon of brine for the max allowed.  This it 3.6 tablespoons or so.

I used two tablespoons or just over half of the max or a twice of Pop's recipe.  I am a food microbiologist, so I'd hate to die of C. bot poisoning!  I plan to cold smoke these for many hours.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dert said:


> I used this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK i have used Pop's cure with a 40 + hour cold smoke on belly. the or so makes me wonder. i know the math. I also know it is not good for your ORIGINS (i know that is not spelled right)

Not stepping on toes. Just know if it will make meat stay safe at room temp. It will also pickle your innards.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dert (Jun 23, 2013)

Flipped all the product around in the bucket today, no smell or slime... so that's good.

Looking forward to next weekend.

Anyone slice off some chops from a cured loin and grill them?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok Dert, its almost rinse and dry time at my house, any suggestions? Any wisdom to impart ? Thought I might start some Q-view this weekend on 'em.

Thinking if mine smoke out looking as good as Craig's or Bears I will just spray 'em with polyurethane and sit 'em out at the store with a sign, "This ain't your Smithfield bacon".


----------



## jjrolex (Jun 27, 2013)

Is going from 40 to 140 degrees within 4 hours still the acceptable practice?


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Ok Dert, its almost rinse and dry time at my house, any suggestions? Any wisdom to impart ? Thought I might start some Q-view this weekend on 'em.
> 
> Thinking if mine smoke out looking as good as Craig's or Bears I will just spray 'em with polyurethane and sit 'em out at the store with a sign, "This ain't your Smithfield bacon".



I've never done them before either!

I'll be looking for advise from you!!!

I think I'll smoke them over applewood chips for several hours until an internal temperature of 155°F for the pork loin or Canadian bacon.  The buckboard bacon I plan on cold smoking for several (10 ish?) hours and never getting above 130°F.

I'll use the cold smoking plate on the smoking it number three to ensure the temperature doesn't get too high on the buckboard bacon.


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

jjrolex said:


> Is going from 40 to 140 degrees within 4 hours still the acceptable practice?



No need to get up to 140°F within four hours because I cured them with sodium nitrate.


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

I think I'll pull these out this Friday and let them soak overnight in clear water to reduce the saltiness.

I'll be smoking these this Saturday if all goes according to plan...


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dert said:


> Flipped all the product around in the bucket today, no smell or slime... so that's good.
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend.
> 
> Anyone slice off some chops from a cured loin and grill them?


I buy whole loins then slice about 1 1/2" thick and cure and cold smoke.

Then i pull them out of the freezer later and grill.

I have a thread on it.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dert said:


> I think I'll pull these out this Friday and let them soak overnight in clear water to reduce the saltiness.
> 
> I'll be smoking these this Saturday if all goes according to plan...


Dert I would rinse then do a fry test. With Pop's brine i don't have to soak. Overnight would FOR SURE be to long. You would remove all of the flavor.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dert (Jun 27, 2013)

Couple of hours, then test?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 27, 2013)

I planned on pulling mine Saturday (12 day brine), rinse & dry, rinse & dry (I could have just said "repeat" but didn't want ya to think I was shampooing), and stick back in the fridge till Monday or Tuesday and then smoke.


----------



## black (Jun 27, 2013)

-


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 27, 2013)

> I think I'll smoke them over applewood chips for several hours until an internal temperature of 155°F for the pork loin or Canadian bacon. The buckboard bacon I plan on cold smoking for several (10 ish?) hours and never getting above 130°F.
> 
> I'll use the cold smoking plate on the smoking it number three to ensure the temperature doesn't get too high on the buckboard bacon.


I've made Canadian bacon 4 times with Pop's brine and found that 145 is the temp to pull them. The bacon can then be eaten "as is" and there is still enough juice and tenderness if you sear them in a pan. I have been going slow with the smoker temp so I can get more smoke on them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136954/canadian-bacon-using-pops-brine-2nd-try

I have 4 loins soaking right now for next week.


----------



## dert (Jun 30, 2013)

Today is the day...13 days in the brine:





Fry test...just a little too salty.


----------



## dert (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2013)

Really a great color on those Dert. I think you were just pulling my leg about this being your first time.

Whats in that glass in the last picture? Is that some secret smoking color enhancment liquid? (chuckles)

Looks like ya did a 4-0 job, Congrats!


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 1, 2013)

They sure do have a nice color. Congratulations!


----------



## dert (Jul 10, 2013)

Vac packed the bacon after two five hour smokes and resting in the fridge for a week...











Tastes a little hammy and sweet, but good!


----------



## dert (Jul 10, 2013)

Vac packed the last three CB's as well.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks good, my first cb is going in pops brine this weekend.


----------



## smoker21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks great!!!


----------



## cpldavis (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I've got a pork loin in the freezer. I was wondering what I might do with it, and now I wonder no more.


----------



## dert (Nov 11, 2013)

Pulled some from the freezer and made pizza tonight:




Yummy!


----------



## foamheart (Nov 11, 2013)

Damn Dert that pizza looks fine.... Its hard to beat CB on a pizza. baby Sis says she put pineapple on hers with CB.... Girls, Doh!


----------

